# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Worst movie you ever saw in theaters?

## GoOKC1991

The movie you went and saw and thought "I want my money back" and or "What a waste of time".

For me, The Wrestler....walked out on it actually, I know it was very popular, it just wasn't my thing at all and thought it was awful.

----------


## Stew

Freddy got Fingered.

----------


## Roger S

Pretty much anything my wife drags me to see.

----------


## Martin

hmmm... i'm gonna go with _island of dr. moreau_.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Miami Vice

----------


## OKVision4U

Open Water .... the two charachters got in the water....the sharks came, the credits finally ran.

----------


## Roger S

> Open Water .... the two charachters got in the water....the sharks came, the credits finally ran.


Have you ever heard Ralphie May's comedy bit about that movie?

----------


## jdcf

You Light Up My Life at Shepherd Twin.  Walked out.

----------


## warreng88

> Have you ever heard Ralphie May's comedy bit about that movie?


I love the description of the woman's hair. "Cuba divin' ain't nobody gonna catch me cuba divin'. Norkelin'. Ya'll ever been norkelin' before?"

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

> Freddy got Fingered.


Yup!

----------


## OKVision4U

> Have you ever heard Ralphie May's comedy bit about that movie?


no what is it?

----------


## Stew

Also, toss in Star Wars Atack of the Clones. It was even worse than phantom menace which is also a strong contender for worst ever.

----------


## Dubya61

Witchboard -- even with Tawny Kitaen (sp?).

----------


## BrettM2

Alexander

----------


## dmoor82

Bill and Ted's excellent adventure! I was young! lol

----------


## Just the facts

> Bill and Ted's excellent adventure! I was young! lol


This thread is for 'worst ever', not best ever.


Worst that I paid money for - Happy Feet.

----------


## stlokc

Dude, Where's My Car?

----------


## dmoor82

> Dude, Where's My Car?


and then? lol

----------


## Mel

The Avengers! The 1998 film based on the old TV series. Sean Connery, Ralph Fiennes, and Uma Thurman. I made it thirty minutes before I walked out.

----------


## Garin

Elf

----------


## dmoor82

> Elf


Worlds best cup of coffee!

----------


## Richard at Remax

Wild Wild West and A Good Day To Die Hard

----------


## ErnestA

> Dude, Where's My Car?


Same here

----------


## Achilleslastand

> Wild Wild West and A Good Day To Die Hard


The wild wild west movie was horrid and should have been buried in a deep dark hole upon release ....ditto for.
Three Amigos
Isthar

----------


## RadicalModerate

Exorcist II: The Heretic.

Before it was over, comments from various members of the small crowd watching it made the experience a lot like being at a live taping of Mystery Science Theater.

Rollover

Literally a snoozer.  I actual only saw about the first fifteen minutes.  Then I fell asleep.

----------


## Achilleslastand

And might I add this.........
The series was great and the movie had to ruin it all.



Now im off to enjoy some of my own Hand Rolled Pufnstuff.

----------


## HangryHippo

Tree of Life - just a colossal piece of ****.

----------


## Bigrayok

Cheech & Chongs Still Smoking. Absolutely dreadful.

Bigray in Ok

----------


## ThomPaine

Mars Attacks!

Did not make it to the end.

----------


## mugofbeer

Zorro the Gay Blade - George Hamilton

----------


## Ginkasa

Miami Vice is the only movie I've walked out of.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Miami Vice is the only movie I've walked out of.


That was my choice. Approximately 15 or so friends (a few of them police officers) and I went to see it expecting big time action but it just ended up being a snoozefest!  Heck, if you look at his directors credit...it shoulda been good but it was just abysmal...

----------


## Celebrator

_Something to Talk About_ (1995) Julia Roberts and Dennis Quade. I went on a date in high school to that movie and it is the only one I have been in where I fell asleep.

Also, _Election_ (1999) Broderick/Witherspoon. I walked out.

----------


## Mel

The Five Year Engagement, another one we walked out on. Dismal dialog and zero chemistry between the two leads.

----------


## TaoMaas

Hmmm...there's actually some fairly decent movies being listed here.  lol  I've seen plenty of stinkers, but the worst one I ever paid to go to a theater and see was Battlefield Earth.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Battlefield Earth (with John "The Scientologist" Travola in the lead role as sort of a low-rent Klingon) was the worst movie I ever saw rerun on television.  Had I seen it in a theater, I would have rated it above Exorcist II: The Heretic (in terms of awfulness or worstness).

Battlefield Earth is, like, The "MacArthur Park" of movies.

----------


## Jim Kyle

White Men Can't Jump

----------


## Martin

i remember really disliking batman and robin.  i know some people really like this one, but i've got to mention it... the fountain.  i think the only movie i've ever walked out of was baby's day out.  -M

----------


## warreng88

My wife tried to make me leave The Dark Knight because it was too creepy. I told her to sit through half and if she is still creeped out, we can leave. After the movie, she said she was glad we didn't leave although there are a ton of plot holes.

----------


## OKVision4U

The Lone Ranger.     ...just bad.

----------


## Mel

It would help if theatre seats had electrical sockets so I could take my cpap along in case the movie went south on me. I snore way too loud to fall asleep in a movie.

----------


## MadMonk

Blue Velvet, hands down.  Its the only movie I've ever walked out on.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Hmmm...there's actually some fairly decent movies being listed here.  lol  I've seen plenty of stinkers, but the worst one I ever paid to go to a theater and see was Battlefield Earth.


Battlefield Earth is awesome!

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Battlefield Earth is awesome!


Yeah. Awesome _BAD_!!!!!!!
(Why it's *so* bad that it made me leave the -ly off of awesom....)

----------


## Martin

Battlefield Earth | RiffTrax

----------


## OKCretro

saw a movie a few weeks ago, walked out after 45 minutes.
It was called "thanks for sharing" it was with Gweneth Paltrow.  horrible horrible movie

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Yeah. Awesome _BAD_!!!!!!!
> (Why it's *so* bad that it made me leave the -ly off of awesom....)


No really, I love it.  Thankfully, I have a buddy who bought it on bluray so I can just borrow it from him at any time.  If you think about it, it's kinda like the Ancient Alien Theory except in the future.  The Annunaki came to earth and used humans to mine gold...exactly what this race does...

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Battlefield Earth | RiffTrax


Yup: Vinnie Barbarino in a low-rent Klingon costume. 
At some point in post production they should have spliced this into the soundtrack:

It's about as rambling and disjointed as the rest of the film . . .

"It's not nice to be dissin' L. Ron Hubbard" . . .

"So knock it off."

I stand by my opinion that, compared to "Battlefield Earth,"  the Ed Wood Klassic, "Plan 9 From Outer Space" is "Citizen Kane".

----------


## kelroy55

Eraserhead...  weird movie

----------


## RadicalModerate

I saw Eraserhead once.  It caused permanent brain damage.
(Even thinking about it creeps me out.  Almost as much as "Battlefield Earth". . .)

"Barbarella" was pretty bad.  And I actually DID see that one in a theater.

----------


## ljbab728

> I saw Eraserhead once.  It caused permanent brain damage.
> (Even thinking about it creeps me out.  Almost as much as "Battlefield Earth". . .)
> 
> "Barbarella" was pretty bad.  And I actually DID see that one in a theater.


You have to be kidding, RM. That was a fantastic movie and this scene is a classic and worth the price of admission by itself.  I have no idea why Jane didn't win her first academy award with this one.   :Cool:

----------


## zookeeper

Has anybody mentioned Ishtar?

----------


## ljbab728

> Has anybody mentioned Ishtar?


Not necessary to mention.  It's in a category of it's own.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I'm surprised no one's mentioned 'Gigli' but as lj posted, it too, is probably in its own category.

----------


## MadMonk

> I'm surprised no one's mentioned 'Gigli' but as lj posted, it too, is probably in its own category.


LOL, I don't think that many saw that one in the theater.   :Big Grin:

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> LOL, I don't think that many saw that one in the theater.


Didn't it get pulled after only like a week or something?

----------


## RadicalModerate

So . . . Word on the street has it that they are planning a "sequel" to GIGLI and ISHTAR that will merge both films into one for re-release.  The working title is I RIG GHASTLI.  It will complete the trilogy of cinematic shame.  I think it will be about Key Grips in the Italian movie industry.  Probably it will feature a romp thorough Tuscany at some point.  A Felliniesque romp except if Fellini was brain dead.

----------


## bchris02

What about Bug with Ashley Judd? That movie was so bad it was actually enjoyable because of how bad it was.

----------


## TaoMaas

Since someone was brave enough to admit to liking my "worst", I guess I'll fess up to enjoying some of the other movies listed.  I actually liked The Wrestler, Blue Velvet, and Election quite a bit.  I thought Reese Witherspoon was great as Tracy Flick in Election.  She really made you dislike her.  lol  Some of the others I like as just pure brainless fun...Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure...Dude, Where's My Car? (worth watch just for the tatoo scene)...Elf...and Three Amigos.  I think Blue Velvet is the only one of those I actually paid to see in a theater.  The rest were just rentals.

----------


## ThomPaine

> Since someone was brave enough to admit to liking my "worst", I guess I'll fess up to enjoying some of the other movies listed.  I actually liked *The Wrestler*, Blue Velvet, and Election quite a bit.  I thought Reese Witherspoon was great as Tracy Flick in Election.  She really made you dislike her.  lol  Some of the others I like as just pure brainless fun...*Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure*...Dude, Where's My Car? (worth watch just for the tatoo scene)...*Elf...and Three Amigos*.  I think Blue Velvet is the only one of those I actually paid to see in a theater.  The rest were just rentals.


Agreed!  (One man's trash is another's treasure?)

----------


## kelroy55

> What about Bug with Ashley Judd? That movie was so bad it was actually enjoyable because of how bad it was.


That was a strange movie.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Has anybody mentioned Ishtar?


This is the "Worst movie no one saw in theater".

----------


## Richard at Remax

Southland Tales and Rubber might be added to list of worst movies no one saw in theaters. Just woeful

----------


## MadMonk

> Since someone was brave enough to admit to liking my "worst", I guess I'll fess up to enjoying some of the other movies listed.  I actually liked The Wrestler, Blue Velvet, and Election quite a bit.  I thought Reese Witherspoon was great as Tracy Flick in Election.  She really made you dislike her.  lol  Some of the others I like as just pure brainless fun...Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure...Dude, Where's My Car? (worth watch just for the tatoo scene)...*Elf...and Three Amigos*.  I think Blue Velvet is the only one of those I actually paid to see in a theater.  The rest were just rentals.


I loved Elf.  Bob Newhart is in classic form.  I haven't seen Three Amigos is long time, but I remember liking it.  Also, I recently re-watched _This Is Spinal Tap_ for the first time in over a decade and realized there is a lot of subtle comedy that I had missed in prior watchings.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Next to "It Goes Up to 11 . . ." my favorite moment in *This Is Spinal Tap* was the "unveiling of the, client-specified, Stonehenge."
But that has nothing, whatsoever, to do with the Worst Movies You Ever Saw In [a Theater].
*(and I apologize for that digression.  please forgive me then carry on.  thank you. in advance.)*

----------


## tlltnkr47

I'll show my age here. I skipped school one day and decided to go to the movies.  I saw the following:
"Godzilla vs the Smog Monster"
"Frogs"
This was back in the day when they showed double features.  I humbly apologize to all the teachers whose class I missed that day.  God! did these two movies stink!

----------


## Pete

The Jazz Singer "starring" Neil Diamond in the early 80's.  Just horrifically, painfully awful and I couldn't leave because it was the choice of my then-girlfriend.

To add insult to injury, she made me stop on the way home to buy the soundtrack.

We didn't last long after that.   :Smile:

----------


## Just the facts

> Rubber


I tried to watch this a few months ago on Netflix and I just couldn't do it.  I think I made it 10 minutes.

----------


## Prunepicker

Frankenstein Meets the Space Monster was pretty bad.  I believe I saw it 
at Yale.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Southland Tales and *Rubber* might be added to list of worst movies no one saw in theaters. Just woeful


Okay . . . So, there I was, thinkin': "Why would anyone pay admission to a theater to watch a movie about *condoms*?"
And then I went to the IMDB and found out it was about an obsessive-compulsive *tire*.
Now, here I am, thinkin', "Why would anyone pay admission to a theater to watch a movie about a killer *tire*?"

Say!  Maybe THEY could put a new spin on the concept--throw in a little Stephen King--and make the movie:
*"Son of Rubber: Firestone"*  (or "Firestone: Son of Rubber").

(Obviously there is a market for this sort of thing . . . =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Frankenstein Meets the Space Monster was pretty bad.  I believe I saw it 
> at Yale.


Did you leave out the The in connection with Yale?
As in [The] Yale Theater?

----------


## RadicalModerate

> The Jazz Singer "starring" Neil Diamond in the early 80's.  Just horrifically, painfully awful and I couldn't leave because it was the choice of my then-girlfriend.
> 
> To add insult to injury, she made me stop on the way home to buy the soundtrack.
> 
> We didn't last long after that.


My girlfriend at the time this movie came out was The Biggest Neil Diamond Fan in The Universe.
I had to sit through it too.
Abysmal.

https://www.google.com/#q=abysmal

In fact, it was so bad that it was Pepto-Abysmal.
(it was even worse than that pun.  that's how bad it was.)

*Edited to Add: But still not as bad as The Exorcist II: The Heretic or Battlefield Earth.*

----------


## Prunepicker

> Did you leave out the The in connection with Yale?
> As in [The] Yale Theater?


Yes.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Yes.


Well, that's a good thing.  You are honest.
And if you were talking about the other Yale (where Bush the Younger AND his Dad hung out), I'd always have to resist the urge to think about The Skull and Bones Club influencing your perspective.  =)

----------


## MWCGuy

Blair Witch Project. I seen it in Baton Rouge the night of the May 3rd, 1999 Tornado. I thought the whole concept was stupid and it gave me a headache. The only reason I went to see it was the fact I was dating a sexy cajun girl that could talk me into just about anything. The headache was eventually soothed with a massage, a little time in the hot tub and well you get the picture. I found out the Tornado hit late that night when I got home. Best night of my life in Baton Rouge was the worst night in ever body else's life back home in Oklahoma.

----------


## bandnerd

Toss up between Blair Witch and Fast and the Furious. Both times I was with two guy friends. Go figure.

----------


## David

_The Happening_. We saw it in a dollar theatre and even at that price I still want my money back.

----------


## Romulack

_Intersection_ (1994) with Richard Gere.

----------


## MadMonk

> Next to "It Goes Up to 11 . . ." my favorite moment in *This Is Spinal Tap* was the "unveiling of the, client-specified, Stonehenge."
> But that has nothing, whatsoever, to do with the Worst Movies You Ever Saw In [a Theater].
> *(and I apologize for that digression.  please forgive me then carry on.  thank you. in advance.)*


LOL, it said 18 inches!

----------


## reverend

_Teaching Mrs. Tingle_

The horror...

----------


## athensjohn

"Strawberry Fields," 1977. I was a sophomore in high school with a group of three friends. I think the worst thing is that the Beatles music all by itself should have kept us in our seats, but it was so terribly done, even the Fab Four's songs couldn't save the movie.

----------


## athensjohn

Correction: It was "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band," 1978. "Strawberry Fields" was a terrible movie from 2012.

----------


## GoOKC1991

Other terrible movies I saw: Flubber, love guru, Meet Dave, From Justin to Kelly (A bunch of people from school wanted to go see it, we did and...what a disaster)

----------


## betts

Battlefield Earth.  L. Ron Hubbard wasn't that great a sci fi writer IMO, and this movie was ghastly.

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

> Correction: It was "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band," 1978. "Strawberry Fields" was a terrible movie from 2012.


Yea, I never figured out how Frampton got paired up with the Bee Gee's.

----------


## Just the facts

Blair Witch Project.  That is a memory I thought I was able to fully repress.  I get motion sick just thinking about it.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Blair Witch Project.  That is a memory I thought I was able to fully repress.  I get motion sick just thinking about it.


Are you seriously telling me that you actually drove to a Mega-Plex . . . found a place to park . . . hiked to the building (while dodging traffic) . . . paid whatever absurd admission price was required . . . all in order to watch The Blair Witch Project?  In a theater??  I hope it was in IMAX.

*What I mean is that I respect your opinions on stuff, but if you actually did all that, I'd have to be a bit more selective on which opinions I choose to respect in the future. =)*

----------


## Just the facts

No - I rented it and watched it at home.  I get sick watching those movies shot with a shaky camera so I don't go to theaters to watch them.  Cloverfield also did me in (watched it at home also)

----------


## RadicalModerate

> No - I rented it and watched it at home.  I get sick watching those movies shot with a shaky camera so I don't go to theaters to watch them.  Cloverfield also did me in (watched it at home also)


"Cloverfield"  right.
I was trying to remember that other Cinematic POS in the "film nausior" genre.

----------


## Prunepicker

Did anyone ever see Eggggah!(sp)  It was one of Richard "Jaws" Kiels 
early movies.

----------


## GoOKC1991

This thread has been great, didn't think it would get that many replies.

----------


## Just the facts

PP post reminded me - Jaws 3.  It was another crime against film.

----------


## RadicalModerate

The Shark in that clip (directly above) could whup both Godzilla and Mothra's collective asses at the same time.
With one jaw tied behind its back.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> This thread has been great, didn't think it would get that many replies.


P.S. to ^:
Thanks for starting it.
Now *you* can take the blame.  =)

Coming Soon to a Public Internet Forum Near You:
*Son of Custino's . . .* 
_Tag Line: Be aware of ellipses . . . be very aware . . ._

----------


## GoOKC1991

Check this out!

IMDb: Worst Movies I saw in Theaters - a list by TheSonomaDude

----------


## RadicalModerate

Dude.  As good as that IMDB List might be--and probably is--yours is better.  Or worse. =)

----------


## GoOKC1991

Haha, thanks!

----------


## zookeeper

Someone said "Intersection" from 1994. I actually liked that movie! It was pretty obscure though, which means more people probably agreed with you than me.  :Smile:

----------


## GoOKC1991

> Toss up between Blair Witch and Fast and the Furious. Both times I was with two guy friends. Go figure.


I have no idea how there has been so many Fast and Furious movies, I've caught the first and second one's on TV and don't see the appeal at all.

----------


## Prunepicker

> Check this out!
> 
> IMDb: Worst Movies I saw in Theaters - a list by TheSonomaDude


Yours, mine and ours is on the list but I noticed it was a remake.  
The one with Henry Fonda and Lucille Ball is very good.

----------


## Prunepicker

Which reminds me of really bad remakes or sequels to movies that didn't 
need a sequel.

Psycho II.  Talk about a needless movie.  There was no suspense whatsoever.
Hitch was all about suspense.

Does anyone remember the remakes of Alfred Hitchcock Presents?  
Another fine example of needless attempts.

----------


## GoOKC1991

Bad remakes: The Flight of the Phoenix, Arthur, The Pink Panther, The Longest Yard, Clash of the Titans

Bad sequels: Major League, Jaws, The Santa Clause, Grown Ups.

----------


## MonkeesFan

Blair Witch Project is my vote! I remember me and my friend was watching the Blair Witch Project and when the ending came, we looked at each other and we both had our what the f*ck look on our faces and we both walked out of the movie theater disgusted!

----------


## jerrywall

I left "The Cell".  Only time I've ever left a movie.  I'm normally too cheap to walk away.

Wing Commander is a close second.  Probably ranks so high because I paid to see it multiple times, just to be able to see the Phantom Menace trailer.

----------


## hoya

> PP post reminded me - Jaws 3.  It was another crime against film.


It was a masterpiece compared to Jaws 4 though.

There were several movies I saw as a kid that were absolutely horrible.  Jaws 4 was one of them.  Supergirl was another.  And Dune ranks right up there.

As an adult, the only movie I ever got close to walking out on was Underworld.  It was horrible, and I'd have left except I was with people and I wasn't the person who drove the car.

----------


## Prunepicker

I've walked out on several movies.  It's been years since I've been to 
one because for me the cost per entertainment value isn't worth the 
money or the time.  I think Phantom of the Opera was the last one I 
attended and it was in the Capri at Harkin.

----------


## Mike_M

Spiderman 3

----------


## Stan Silliman

Boxing Helena 

American Psycho

I'm ashamed to have paid money on both the above. 

Now, going back a few years, since it is Halloween I'd submit "The Tingler" a William Castle, Vincent Price scare fest
with a cheesy special effect whereby the audience was given electric shocks when the Tingler escaped from the screen.

----------


## Richard at Remax

I finally found out a few years ago why my father never let me watch Boxing Helena as a kid. Just weird and disturbing.

----------


## sgt. pepper

> Bad remakes: The Flight of the Phoenix, Arthur, The Pink Panther, The Longest Yard, Clash of the Titans
> 
> Bad sequels: Major League, Jaws, The Santa Clause, Grown Ups.


I liked all the Santa Clause movies, Tim Allen need to make another one or two.

----------


## Mel

> Boxing Helena 
> 
> American Psycho
> 
> I'm ashamed to have paid money on both the above. 
> 
> Now, going back a few years, since it is Halloween I'd submit "The Tingler" a William Castle, Vincent Price scare fest
> with a cheesy special effect whereby the audience was given electric shocks when the Tingler escaped from the screen.


I like the fact that around Halloween they show old scary movies that use to scare the cheese and crackers out of me and now fun to giggle at. The Colossus of New York was scary in '58 but sooo cheesey now.

----------


## Prunepicker

I noticed that one station is showing Alfred Hitchcock Presents all day.

What does Hitch have to do with horror?

----------


## ljbab728

> I noticed that one station is showing Alfred Hitchcock Presents all day.
> 
> What does Hitch have to do with horror?


I assume you're kidding?

----------


## Pete

The Birds is one of the scariest movies of all time!

----------


## Martin

hitchcock was a genius... the trailer for psycho is one of my all-time favorites.

if i had to guess, pp is hinting that hitchcock's genre is technically 'suspense' and not 'horror.' -M

----------


## ljbab728

> hitchcock was a genius... the trailer for psycho is one of my all-time favorites.
> 
> if i had to guess, pp is hinting that hitchcock's genre is technically 'suspense' and not 'horror.' -M


Well, his movies involved real life people instead of monsters or aliens but they could certainly instill horror.  Rear Window is another good example.

----------


## Martin

> Well, his movies involved real life people instead of monsters or aliens but they could certainly instill horror.  Rear Window is another good example.


granted, it's splitting hairs... horror movies depend more on the grotesque to shock their audiences.  suspense movies rely more on tension and surprise to do the same thing. -M

----------


## Prunepicker

> ... if i had to guess, pp is hinting that hitchcock's genre is technically 
> 'suspense' and not 'horror.' -M


Correct!

----------


## RadicalModerate

But . . . but . . . what about "The Birds"?  and "Psycho"?
I think those crossed the line from "suspense" into "horror" . . .
(i'd never seen anyone with their eyes pecked out before.  seemed pretty horrible to me.)
(so did keeping a corpse in the root cellar.  to this very day when anyone says "root cellar" i think of that scene.  sometimes they can just say "root . . ." and i think, "i sure hope they don't add 'cellar'".  this made taking certain math classes a living hell: "what is the square root" . . . yikes/cringe.)

(sorry.  I cited The Birds before I read Pete's comment)

----------


## Stan Silliman

> The Birds is one of the scariest movies of all time!


Every evening about sundown the grackles gather at 36th and Robinson in Norman, take up all the spaces on the high wire poles and sing about the sunset. I'd estimate 3-4000 birds in the group and many of them are brazen enough to go the ground and gather in the parking spaces at CVS. 

Each week more join their party and it feels like a scene from "The Birds".  I keep expecting some CVS customer will be pecked to death when he tries making it to his car. 

My feeling is the birds have been watching and have had enough of us. It's not so bad we steal their babies, eat their eggs, chop them up and dip them in hot fryers. I think they're used to that.
It's what we've been doing lately that's pizzing them off. We've been stealing their language, called tweeting, unapologetically.   
Then, to add insult to injury, we've been celebrating a group of bearded guys who became millionaires from duck mating calls. 
This may be the last straw for the birds. The Dynasty guys become national heroes and they're doing it by convincing mallards they're going to get laid. 
There's nothing that irritates birds more than hearing about a buddy who bought it when thought he was going to get some but it turns out a redneck with a shotgun hiding behind a duck blind. 
"The last thing Donald remembered was Daisy telling him she no longer had a headache. Then he buys it because it's really Joe Bob pretending to be Daisy."

Yeah, it won't be long before "The Birds" come home to roost.

----------


## Just the facts

> But . . . but . . . what about "The Birds"?  and "Psycho"?
> I think those crossed the line from "suspense" into "horror" . . .
> (i'd never seen anyone with their eyes pecked out before.  seemed pretty horrible to me.)


Maybe because they didn't show the act of having his eyes pecked out.  Could you imaging what a remake of The Birds would be like today?  Graphic violence and a lot more nudity.  Maybe that is a sign of the transit from a society with mental capacity to one almost totally reliant on visual stimuli.

----------


## Prunepicker

> Maybe because they didn't show the act of having his eyes pecked out.  
> Could you imaging what a remake of The Birds would be like today?  Graphic 
> violence and a lot more nudity.  Maybe that is a sign of the transit from a 
> society with mental capacity to one almost totally reliant on visual stimuli.


One need not see the knife enter Marion's body to know what was 
happening.  The sound of a knife going into the casaba melon and 
Bernard Herrmann's shrieking strings was enough to put chills down your 
back.  Not to forget the chocolate syrup going down the drain.

Very little is left to the imagination of the viewer these days.

----------


## OKC4me

Grown ups 2. I regret not getting up and walking out of that movie. Wanted my time and money back.

----------


## educator1953

I took my daughter to the worst movie ever when she was about five or six back in the mid '80s. It was "Howard the Duck." It was absolutely terrible! 

In my defense, it was her desire to see it. (Yeah, I'm blaming her. LOL) I knew it was a stinker. What a waste of money!

----------


## tomokc

"Run, Fatboy, Run." Wife's idea. We'll never get those two hours back.

----------


## zookeeper

> "Run, Fatboy, Run." Wife's idea. *We'll never get those two hours back.*


Just wake-up two hours earlier than usual someday and call it even.

----------


## nighttrain12

Jaws 4: The Revenge.  But I only paid about $1.50 so I guess I wasn't too upset.

----------


## Just the facts

> "Run, Fatboy, Run." Wife's idea. We'll never get those two hours back.


I liked that movie.  It was inspirational and me want to run a marathon.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> I liked that movie.  It was inspirational and me want to run a marathon.


I can almost imagine a movie that would . . . excuse me, could . . . be The Worst Movie Ever.
(Why . . . It could be inspired by merging some of the discussions in here =):

"My Dinner With Andre at Irma's (in Midtown) While Waiting For Godot"
(Godot: Noted Urban Planner, late to expressing outrage about tipping, on account of tearing down Stage Center to build a tower for The Mystery Corporation.)

The upside of this is that it would almost for sure have to be filmed in OKC.

----------


## Prunepicker

> I can almost imagine a movie that would...
> 
> ... "My Dinner With Andre at Irma's (in Midtown) While Waiting For Godot"
> The upside of this is that it would almost for sure have to be filmed in OKC.


I never realized you drank that much.  You really put it away.

You are drinking, right?  It's not...  you know...

----------


## RadicalModerate

> I never realized you drank that much.  You really put it away.
> 
> You are drinking, right?  It's not...  you know...


Does O'Doul's count?

----------


## GaryOKC6

Definitely la miserable.  Pure torture.  I had to get up and walk around the mall a third of the way into it.  Met my wife outside when it was over.   I was just not my kind of movie.  I guess you can say that this was the worst movie that I ever saw 1/3rd of in a theater.

----------


## Prunepicker

End of the Spear was a very bad experience for me.  The filming was 
pathetic.  In virtually every scene the forefront was clear and the 
background was blurred (intentionally) or vice versa.  The dialog was 
almost as bad as 10,000 Years BC (60's).  The music was awful and 
sounded like it was done on a cheap keyboard.  I walked out after 30 
minutes.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> End of the Spear was a very bad experience for me.  The filming was 
> pathetic.  In virtually every scene the forefront was clear and the 
> background was blurred (intentionally) or vice versa.  The dialog was 
> almost as bad as 10,000 Years BC (60's).  The music was awful and 
> sounded like it was done on a cheap keyboard.  I walked out after 30 
> minutes.


In all honesty, I can't imagine plopping down even a dollar to pay to see End of the Spear.
Is it available on Netflix (as a Target for the japery of the former Mystery Science Theater 3000 crew) yet?

Having said that, I stand by my (paid) viewing of:
Exorcist II: The Heretic

(worst ever, paid to see)

----------


## Prunepicker

> In all honesty, I can't imagine plopping down even a dollar to pay to see 
> End of the Spear.


And to think we paid the full price.  I believe the tickets were $7.50.
Also, the popcorn was mediocre and the drinks were watered down.

Truth be told, I thought a friend of mine wrote the music score.  
He didn't.  I was relieved.  The score was horrid.

----------


## PiePie

I am suprised no mention of Caddyshack 2, I do not understand why they bothered making the movie even though Chevy Chase and Dan Arkyod are my favorite actors

----------


## Prunepicker

I can't believe I haven't mentioned this one.
"How the Grinch Stole Christmas" with Jim Carey.  Absolutely awful.  I 
care for him for the most part but HTGSC was an all time low.

Remakes are such a waste.

----------


## TeriOKC

Ours was an embarrassing waste of film called "America's Sweethearts."  It was a lame attempt at romantic comedy starring Julia Roberts (hiss.....!), Catherine Zeta-Jones and John Cusack about 10 years ago.  It absolutely sucked.

----------


## Just the facts

> I am suprised no mention of Caddyshack 2, I do not understand why they bothered making the movie even though Chevy Chase and Dan Arkyod are my favorite actors


The thread is "Worst movie you ever saw in theaters".  No one saw this movie in a theater so it is disqualified.  :Smile:   However, yes it was an awful movie.

----------


## PiePie

> The thread is "Worst movie you ever saw in theaters".  No one saw this movie in a theater so it is disqualified.   However, yes it was an awful movie.


What are you talking about? I saw it in the theater when CaddyShack 2 was released, it was not a direct to video sequel and it only made $11 million at the box office

----------


## PiePie

> I can't believe I haven't mentioned this one.
> "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" with Jim Carey.  Absolutely awful.  I 
> care for him for the most part but HTGSC was an all time low.
> 
> Remakes are such a waste.


The only remake that is better than the original is Ocean's 11, that is it

----------


## Prunepicker

> The only remake that is better than the original is Ocean's 11, that is it


WRONG!  The Richter scale just went off.  Almost an 8.

Who in that cast can compare to any in the original.  You've got to be 
kidding.

Sammy Davis, Jr, alone, was better than all the participants combined.  
Add Frank and Dino and there's no case to think the remake had an actor 
in it.  George Clooney?  Seriously?  I've heard he's an actor.

----------


## ljbab728

Sorry, but I remember Frank, Dean, and Sammy better than you do.  In spite of a few awards, they were so so actors.

----------


## PiePie

> WRONG!  The Richter scale just went off.  Almost an 8.
> 
> Who in that cast can compare to any in the original.  You've got to be 
> kidding.
> 
> Sammy Davis, Jr, alone, was better than all the participants combined.  
> Add Frank and Dino and there's no case to think the remake had an actor 
> in it.  George Clooney?  Seriously?  I've heard he's an actor.


George Clooney, Brad Pitt, and Matt Damon is a pretty good cast together, I will give you Sammy Davis Junior but Frank Sinatra is an awful actor, he is a good singer though

----------


## Just the facts

> What are you talking about? I saw it in the theater when CaddyShack 2 was released, it was not a direct to video sequel and it only made $11 million at the box office


"No one saw it in a theater" was an exaggeration on my part, meant to imply that it did poorly attendance wise.

I have found that 'bad movies' seem to get better the more I watch them.  I thought League of Extraordinary Gentleman was bad the first time I watched it.  Now that I have seen it about 10 times it has gotten better.

----------


## ljbab728

> "No one saw it in a theater" was an exaggeration on my part, meant to imply that it did poorly attendance wise.
> 
> I have found that 'bad movies' seem to get better the more I watch them.  I thought League of Extraordinary Gentleman was bad the first time I watched it.  Now that I have seen it about 10 times it has gotten better.


So does 10 more times put it up for an Oscar, Kerry?   :Smile:

----------


## Prunepicker

> George Clooney, Brad Pitt, and Matt Damon is a pretty good cast together...


I think I've seen George Clooney in one good movie.  Not sure what it was.
I like Damon, although he's a political kook.  The Bourne series is fantastic.
Brad who?



> I will give you Sammy Davis Junior but Frank Sinatra is an awful actor, he 
> is a good singer though


Sammy had more talent in his proverbial pinky than any two people on 
Earth.  Sinatra was a very good actor.  What are you talking about?  
Did you not see the Manchurian Candidate?  Von Ryan's Express?  The 
Man with the Golden Arm?  The Tender Trap?  Guys and Dolls?

You're picking on the wrong actor.

Was Brad Pitt considered an actor?  By whom?

----------


## Prunepicker

The more I think about it, Jim Carey is a very, very bad actor.  He rates 
down there with Don Johnson and Tom Cruise.  I'm not saying he's better 
then them.  Not at all.  He just rates down there with them.  Those at 
the bottom of the barrel are always at the bottom of the barrel.

----------


## hoya

Jim Carrey is a funny guy.  Not really an actor though.  He's always playing Jim Carrey.  In this movie Jim Carrey is playing Jim Carrey with a funny haircut.  In this other movie he's playing Jim Carrey with a magic mask.  In that movie he's playing Jim Carrey with superpowers.

I like him, but I haven't really liked any of his movies since Man in the Moon.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I can't believe I haven't mentioned this one.
> "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" with Jim Carey.  Absolutely awful.  I 
> care for him for the most part but HTGSC was an all time low.
> 
> Remakes are such a waste.


_I actually didn't mind it_

----------


## Prunepicker

> _I actually didn't mind it_


Horrors.

----------


## Prunepicker

Okay, I didn't see this in the theater.  In fact, I just saw it on Netflixs.  
Skyfall, although not the worst it's not exactly a typical Bond film.

Daniel Craig was fair.  Not great.  He didn't have the expected humor 
or play on words that Connery, Moore or Bronson had.  Perhaps the 
writers could be blamed.  The villain, Silva, was hardly a Bond villain.  In 
fact, he was quite sickening.  There was none of the megalomania that 
was expected in a Bond villain.  He was a punk thug at best.

Not the worst Bond flick, "Her Majesty's Secret Service" gets that claim.  
Lazenby should have never been cast.

Oh, and Q.  What a dork.  There was no meaningful banter between the 
two and his involvement in the script was lame at best.  Pop 
culture-esque defines his role, which means clueless or "scuse me, 
I'm texting my experience at Micky D's".  Shameful.

Lastly, why was the traditional scene of James walking by, turning and 
shooting (with the blood dripping) at the end of the movie?  It's supposed 
to be at the beginning and always introduces the first action sequence.  
Did the director ever see a Bond film?

What was the purpose of destroying the iconic Astin Martin DB-5?  

ACK!

----------


## Prunepicker

> Jim Carrey is a funny guy.


To some, and this isn't a put down.  I don't find him funny.  A couple of 
days ago I watched several clips, maybe 30 minutes, of him and I only 
giggled at best.  He isn't my kind of comedian.  I like Jonathan Winters 
most of all and a majority of the old comedians who used timing, i.e. 
Jack Benny, Red Skelton, Milton Berle, Bob Hope, George Burns, Don 
Rickles and Johnny Carson.  They allowed the audience to create an image 
in their mind instead of having it drawn out for them.  I like Robin Williams 
on occasion and when he can't use profanity.   Some of his fans try to 
use the "he's over your head" approach, but he's not.  He's easy to 
read.

As far as I'm concerned a good comedian allows the audience to think 
for itself and create an image instead of having it drawn out for them.

----------


## ljbab728

> To some, and this isn't a put down.  I don't find him funny.  A couple of 
> days ago I watched several clips, maybe 30 minutes, of him and I only 
> giggled at best.  He isn't my kind of comedian.  I like Jonathan Winters 
> most of all and a majority of the old comedians who used timing, i.e. 
> Jack Benny, Red Skelton, Milton Berle, Bob Hope, George Burns, Don 
> Rickles and Johnny Carson.  They allowed the audience to create an image 
> in their mind instead of having it drawn out for them.  I like Robin Williams 
> on occasion and when he can't use profanity.   Some of his fans try to 
> use the "he's over your head" approach, but he's not.  He's easy to 
> ...


Nothing to argue with there, pp.  Not that it has anything to do with worst movies, but Jack Benny was my favorite male comedian of all time.  Gracie Allen would be my favorite female comedian.

----------

